# Saying "hello", and pics of my R53



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

Long time BMW owner, and also a MINI owner since 2006.

Bad Dog was custom ordered with Sport/Prem/Cold, Web Spokes, Anthrecite headliner and dash, H/K, iPod, rear fogs, chromeline interior.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Very Sharp:thumbup:


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

awesome looking MINI! :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

nice.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> nice.


+1. Have you done anything in the way of mods?

I have a 2005 BRG/White R53 with the automatic transmission, Sport, Premium, Cold Weather, Convenience packages, Aero kit front bumper, Park Distance Control, Chrono Pack, Chromeline trim and H-K Stereo.

Mods consist of SSR Comp 16x7 inch wheels with Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S tires in 205/50-16 (36 lbs./corner vs. 55 lbs./corner with the OEM wheels & RFTs), Koni FSD shocks, Alta 17% s/c reduction pulley, 380 cc injectors, Revolution Mini Works (RMW) Header & Catalyst, RMW Cam, RMW tune, DICE Silverline iPod interface and Parot Bluetooth handsfree telephone integration. The car is a blast with the RMW work - it was dyno'd at 200 hp and 190 ft/lbs (~225 hp and 214 ft/lbs at the crank)....


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow anE934fun, that is an impressive list of mods. All my mods are cosmetic so far:

Euro parcel shelf, custom guage faces, Alta light kit, winter wheel/tire setup, glove box organizer, front/rear grill holders, indoor cover, valve stem caps, winter floor mats.

I decided to wait a bit on the performance mods, until closer to end of warranty. Here is the potential to-do list: Helix 15% pulley. JCW CAI and Exhaust. H-Sport springs. Rear sway bar.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

JackMac said:


> Wow anE934fun, that is an impressive list of mods. All my mods are cosmetic so far:
> 
> Euro parcel shelf, custom guage faces, Alta light kit, winter wheel/tire setup, glove box organizer, front/rear grill holders, indoor cover, valve stem caps, winter floor mats.
> 
> I decided to wait a bit on the performance mods, until closer to end of warranty. Here is the potential to-do list: Helix 15% pulley. JCW CAI and Exhaust. H-Sport springs. Rear sway bar.


I can appreciate wanting to hold off on the performance mods to avoid warranty hassles. I basically did the same thing. The RMW stuff was added earlier this month (factory warranty expires May 2nd).

You might want to re-think your choice of s/c reduction pulley and JCW bits. Unless you are going to be frequently tracking your car, a 17% pulley is a better solution for the street. With the combination of performance bits on my car, the torque curve is essentially flat at 190 ft/lbs (at the wheels) from ~2,500 rpm to 6,000 rpm.... And, I am getting the performance numbers with the stock airbox and cat-back exhaust (on 91 octane pisswater that is sold as premium gas in California)....


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

Do I need to address the injectors or anything else with a 17% pulley?

I'm still not fully decided on what to do. Have been contemplating a 135i or 335i, in which case I won't be investing in ay R53 mods. I've been without a BMW for nearly 5 months now, and going through serious withdrawals...


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

JackMac said:


> Do I need to address the injectors or anything else with a 17% pulley?


With just a 17% pulley, you probably won't need injectors. I put on ~7,000 miles with just the 17% pulley and nothing else added to the car performance-wise. However, with a cam, header and tune, the engine would be running lean, so in went the 380 cc injectors. BTW, the JCW kit swaps out the stock injectors for 380 cc injectors, and they fit a 14% pulley....



JackMac said:


> I'm still not fully decided on what to do. Have been contemplating a 135i or 335i, in which case I won't be investing in ay R53 mods. I've been without a BMW for nearly 5 months now, and going through serious withdrawals...


When I completed the repurchase on my 335i E93 (water leaks that could not be repaired), I went through a bit of withdrawal, but each time it rained, I was relieved that the E93 was behind me. When I got the R53 back from being tuned, it was amazing how much more hp and ft/lbs the car had. I am now wondering if I need to get an E92 to replace the E93. I certainly don't have the risk of a HPFP failure (~2% at the present time) with the R53.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

I can attest, Bad Dog is a looker. Was thinking the other day that when my E92 comes out of warranty, I might jump into one of these puppies.


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

STE92VE said:


> I can attest, Bad Dog is a looker. Was thinking the other day that when my E92 comes out of warranty, I might jump into one of these puppies.


I'll trade ya for that E92


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

JackMac said:


> I'll trade ya for that E92


Will you throw in the Mini's winter shoes too?


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

STE92VE said:


> Will you throw in the Mini's winter shoes too?


Winter shoes, winter mats, OEM sun shades, indoor car cover.

But the real trick is can I get an E92 _and _keep the R53. Working on that one.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

...


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

JackMac said:


> I'll trade ya for that E92


Performance-wise, you can do more to the R53 than to the E92 with the N52 motor. Add in the roughly 500 lb. weight difference, and a modded R53 will run away from the 328 E92 on a twisty course.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

anE934fun said:


> Performance-wise, you can do more to the R53 than to the E92 with the N52 motor. Add in the roughly 500 lb. weight difference, and a modded R53 will run away from the 328 E92 on a twisty course.


Interesting that when 2 cars are mentioned in the same breath, someone always has to make a head to head comparison. I wonder on the fruit forums, if someone talks about apples and oranges, there will be a comment that oranges have more vitamin C.

We each own our respective vehicles for different reasons. Some of us own both BMW's & Mini's. They're like our children. Would you tell a parent which child is better because one has different capabilities than the other?


----------



## daragez (Apr 4, 2009)

very nice!...awesome!...love it!..


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

STE92VE said:


> Interesting that when 2 cars are mentioned in the same breath, someone always has to make a head to head comparison. I wonder on the fruit forums, if someone talks about apples and oranges, there will be a comment that oranges have more vitamin C.


I don't frequent fruit forums, so I wouldn't know.



STE92VE said:


> We each own our respective vehicles for different reasons. Some of us own both BMW's & Mini's. They're like our children. Would you tell a parent which child is better because one has different capabilities than the other?


I think your analogy is a bit off. I made a comment about the 'modability' of the R53's engine. Parents routinely brag about the accomplishments of their children (Johnny or Jane got straight As this report card; or they swam the 40 meters in X seconds...).


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, OP here. :wave:

FWIW, I bought a new 2006 E90 (with the 255hp N52) and the MINI soon followed. Fortunately, they got along just fine, and only traded paint on one occasion.

It is an apples and oranges situation, no meaningful direct comparison can really be made. Each has its particular strengths.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase! Love the rally lights. :thumbup: 

Where did you get those?


----------

